# 2009 12 Days of Christmas Giveaway



## Jim (Dec 21, 2009)

In a one shot deal! :LOL2: 

I have a variety of custom painted lures from BYOB and a few packages of JDBaits that are burning a hole in my man cave. On Christmas day(or during the weekend) depending on the festivities :beer: :beer: :beer: I will use Random.org and have it pick a number from 1-500.

*You may enter up until December 25,2009 8pm Eastern*.

*The 12 closest numbers will win a prize. This is open to all members regardless of when you joined. Please respond here with a number between 1-500. I think I have 6 painted lures and 6 packages of JDBaits. The baits will be packaged by my wife so you get what you get, no choosing. I will post pictures tonight...maybe. :LOL2: 
*
*If you are chosen you will need to PM me by New Years Day.* *If I do not hear from you by New Years, You lose, and I pick the next member in line.*

This is the only rule....please follow it.


Disclaimer: All things can change because!


And the Winning number is 340! The 12 closest to this number win!

Doug 349
quakerstacker 326
sfbigdog 357
bubba 357
redbug 317
bassnbob 293
fishinbuds 278
willfishforfood 276
utahhusker 268
danmyersmn 258
poolie 250
Brine 425


----------



## Bubba (Dec 21, 2009)

357!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 21, 2009)

222 =D>


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Dec 21, 2009)

127


----------



## bcritch (Dec 21, 2009)

88 Merry Christmas Mr. Jim....


----------



## kbkid (Dec 21, 2009)

430


----------



## poolie (Dec 21, 2009)

250. Merry Christmas Jim and to all the TinBoater's out there!


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 21, 2009)

278, thinks again JIM


----------



## shamoo (Dec 21, 2009)

2 please, I know, I know, but anything is possible with jolly ole St. Demetrios :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2009)

3


----------



## njTom (Dec 21, 2009)

91 Jim


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe lighting will strike twice in the same place... 241


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 21, 2009)

130


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll stick with 454 & thanks for a great site Jim

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 21, 2009)

243


----------



## Monarkman (Dec 21, 2009)

448


----------



## redbug (Dec 21, 2009)

317 for me please...


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 21, 2009)

126


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll try 293 again.


----------



## SFBigDog (Dec 21, 2009)

3 5 7 Mr. Jim ...... and Merry Christmas

Rich


----------



## hamar507 (Dec 21, 2009)

99 is mine


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 21, 2009)

326


----------



## Doug (Dec 22, 2009)

349 for me please.

Thanks and Merry Christmas Jim,

Doug


----------



## russ010 (Dec 22, 2009)

169...

Thanks for everything Jim - you are a stand up guy (I don't care what Ahab says... :lol: )


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2009)

russ010 said:


> 169...(I don't care what Ahab says... :lol: )



Ahab is sword fighting with his own demons as we speak. :LOL2: 8)


----------



## Brine (Dec 22, 2009)

425


----------



## 1436delta (Dec 22, 2009)

152 FOR ME EVERYBODY HAVE A GREAT XMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## utahusker (Dec 22, 2009)

268 for me, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## danmyersmn (Dec 23, 2009)

258


----------



## Zum (Dec 23, 2009)

#6 please


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 23, 2009)

276


----------



## fish devil (Dec 23, 2009)

:twisted: 13 Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## IDFisher (Dec 23, 2009)

55. Merry Christmas


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 25, 2009)

440


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2009)

Will be picking winning number tonight! 8)


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2009)

The winning number is 340 (picture in the first post). The 12 closest to this number win! I will figure out the names tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2009)

And the winners are(If I did this correctly :LOL2: )

*Winning number is 340*
Doug 349
quakerstacker 326
sfbigdog 357
bubba 357
redbug 317
bassnbob 293
fishinbuds 278
willfishforfood 276
utahhusker 268
danmyersmn 258
poolie 250
Brine 425


----------



## SFBigDog (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim said:


> And the winners are(If I did this correctly :LOL2: )
> 
> *Winning number is 340*
> Doug 349
> ...



*Thank you Jim ...... So many things you guys to to make this site alot of fun.*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim said:


> And the winners are(If I did this correctly :LOL2: )
> 
> *Winning number is 340*
> Doug 349
> ...





Congrats to all our winners and Merry Christmas!


Thanks for making this site awesome everyday


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jim!

This site is awesome. =D> 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, everybody


----------



## Doug (Dec 28, 2009)

=D> =D> Whoo Hoo. Thanks Jim and your wife (for the packaging) for the contest and BYOB and JD Baits for the prizes.

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and that everyone has a Safe and Happy New Year.

Doug


----------



## redbug (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for running a great site.. merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks (again) ti Jim for all his work and keeping TinBoats the best site of all =D> =D>


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Jim for the work and time you have put into this site to make it the best. Also thanks goes out to BYOB and JD Baits for their contributions.

*HAPPY NEW YEAR *TO ALL AND THEIR FAMILIES


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Jim and to your wife to take time out to package the prizes, also thanks to BYOB and JD Baits for the prizes. Congrats to the winners!

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners! =D> 8)


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Jim! What a great site.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats fellers!


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats Guys! =D>


----------



## shamoo (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who won =D> ,


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners. Thank you Jim for this great site.


----------



## SFBigDog (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats to ALL winners ..... And Thank You to Jim and all the folks who own and run this web-site, and keep coming up with new ideas that make this a fun place to be every day.

And wishing a Safe and Happy New Years to all.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! I just seen this....forgot I had even entered it! :lol: 

Thanks alot Jim for an awesome site! :beer: 

We're not worthy!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats everybody! I've been so busy I've hardly had time to log on, and missed this one altogether.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 31, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Congrats everybody! I've been so busy I've hardly had time to log on, and missed this one altogether.



LOL.... me too! Congrats to all the winners and thanks Jim for making this a special place!


----------



## SFBigDog (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Jim ....

Are these out in the mail system?


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Jan 2, 2010)

Great way to start the new year to all the winners congrats!


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2010)

All packages will be going out tomorrow Saturday morning! :USA1: 

Thanks for playing


----------

